# The Final Product



## 480dad (Jan 22, 2015)

Stick a fork in it.

Thought you guys might like to see the finished product since many of you are responsible for the outcome (aka blame). I have no more requests for recommendations (for this phase, video stuff next winter maybe) but what you're seeing (and I am gratefully hearing) is a direct result of feedback and advice received from several awesome members of this forum. Although I don't have much listening time in front of the system with the Parasound included, what little I do have is just, well,...wow. 

I've spent most of the time listening to music but have watched the big tree falling scene in Avatar, SEALs riverrine minigun scene from Act of Valor, several scenes from Blackhawk Down, as well as a few scenes from LOTR trilogy and, again, wow. I'm very pleased.

You guys are real gems. Thanks again for all the input and patience. 
Tim the happy HTS camper


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Glad to hear/see your happy with the choices you made. :T


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Very nice setup indeed! Glad it's working out well for you.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Got to love it when things come together right. Enjoy....:T


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Great looking room! Guessing the local movieplex is gonna be missing your company.


----------



## 480dad (Jan 22, 2015)

I know this has been said probably a thousand times before, but I think maybe the coolest thing about all of this is simply re-discovering your favorite music. Music you haven't listened to for a long time, songs you've forgotten about, and all the rest in between that now just sounds different, but a "good different". Maybe it's just the new and it'll wear off with time, but it sure is enjoyable.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Nice setup congrats!


----------



## sebangebe (May 6, 2015)

well,Glad to hear/see your happy with the choices you made.


----------



## 480dad (Jan 22, 2015)

Ok. I lied. Found a great deal on a new Parasound P5 preamp. Now I'm done. Honest.

Updated pic with my old NAD turntable and P5 in the mix. I think I really like this surround sound bypass feature. No other stuff in the 2-channel chain now. Just the source, pre and power separates. And, so easy to blend the subs into the music, yet, leaving bass mgmt active when doing HT.


----------

